

16 Leadership Lessons from a Four Star General - gmays
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/03/stanley-mcchrystal-my-share-of-the-task/

======
melling
"For soldiers, the choice between popularity and effectiveness is ultimately
no choice at all. Soldiers want to win; their survival depends upon it. They
will accept, and even take pride in, the quirks and shortcomings of a leader
if they believe he or she can produce success."

